# are they going to breed?>



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

i recently bought 4 rbps to my solo so i have 5 in a 100 gallon, i got them 3 days ago, evver since my solo and one of the one i got always swim together, i even saw one start making holes in the gravel, its clean glass , are they getting ready to lay some eggs? none of them are a darker color like i have learned but from pics i saw how there on a angle i have seen this a couple of time? iam keeping my eye out for eggs,

i was just wondering if its possibale there gonna mate?

Peter


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

sounds like it could be possible. if they went darker I would say yes do a good water change and they might start to go at it.


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

i havent noticed and dark ones yet, but the second i see some color difference watrer change is happing


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

do a water change now it'll help them along. also try feeding them alittle more. everytime I start to feed mine every day it starts and I usually have eggs withinn 3-5 days.


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

well iam going to do a water chage tmdw, cuz iam going to feed them today, so ill see,

heres are some pics, there the whole they made, and the second one is the one that looks darker its the one in the center, i could be just me but the colour is just as u see in the pic, compareing it to the other on in the pic i saw its darker...its darker near the face and the top part, ..and its also slighty cubbyer then the rest as u might see..and wat about water temp? cooler warmer? iam at 79-81 now, and , theres a nother thread up on difference on super red and normal reds and i have noticed that my solo one befor might be a super, will this mean my babys (if i get some ) will be a nice type of reds?


----------

